# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Этикет и одежда

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

Прослушал Вашу лекцию "Легкодоступность греха в Интернете". Спасибо, очень актуальные и насущные проблемы рассматриваете.

Вы сказали, что согласно Джйотиш увидеть обнаженного человека, включая себя, является дурным предзнаменованием. Такой вопрос, если человек видит срамные части своего тела в туалете, считается ли это также дурным предзнаменованием и каковы предписания ведической культуры на этот счет?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Да, даже видеть самого себя обнаженного - это не очень культурно, так как вызывает обострение нашего материального отождествления. Надо стараться как можно тщательнее этого избегать, для этого существует гамча, которая позволяет прикрываться даже во время очистительных процедур.

----------


## Сева

Означает ли это что муж с женой также не должны видеть тела друг друга?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

> Означает ли это что муж с женой также не должны видеть тела друг друга?


Да, культурные люди и дома ходят в одежде. Бегают голышом только домашние животные - кошки и собачки... Семейная жизнь не означает бесстыдство...

----------

